# Don Tomas Spec. Edition No. 100 Cigar Review - Not So Fast



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I know these have been panned pretty harshly by other reviewers and to each his own, but with some age they're a good mild smoke. Not perfect, but ...

Read the full review here: Don Tomas Spec. Edition No. 100 Cigar Review - Not So Fast


----------



## Shotgun (Sep 20, 2014)

nice consistent burn not the best but decent for the price


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

I concur good for the price....


----------

